# First egg



## mcchicken (Mar 24, 2013)

Yea!!!! My first egg!!!! So exciting.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Awesome ! Congrats.


----------



## jennifer (May 14, 2013)

Yay! That's the best part:0)


----------



## Sane (Jun 27, 2013)

Yay congrats! I can't wait for my first egg as well.


----------



## chickadee3 (Apr 14, 2013)

Congrats! It's the best bit! ;-) xx


----------

